# Choose my sig



## Satangel (May 27, 2008)

I have quite a few:

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.





19.





20.





21.





22.





23.





24.





25.


----------



## wilddenim (May 27, 2008)

"I have quite a few:" -- you what? You call that a few!?

A very tough choice - 1. first best

1. Zelda at the top

2. Mario (5th from top) 

3. The one with knight on it. (8th from bottom)


----------



## Ice Cold (May 28, 2008)

#13 (or the Ike one I believe) has a lot of potential.  It looks incomplete the way it is. Makes a close second.

Your last one is probably your best.  Has a complete look to it and has the nicest overall composition.  Things could be improved though,


----------



## psycoblaster (May 28, 2008)

Your AW sig looks the best for me (best effects and nice font 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
and your fireemblem (the 3rd one has better fonts)


----------

